# And so it has now happened . . .



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.

Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
Exposing uber driver.
Needlessly Exposing Hospital workers.

She was given a mask and escorted to quarrantine for testing.
Where she tested positive.
After selfishly exposing countless others !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

What a *****!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately there’s probably going to be a lot more of this behavior.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


Who didn't see that coming right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Who didn't see that coming right?


NOW DRIVERS CAN BE DISEASED & HOMELESS WITH UBERS HELP.
( or threatened with deactivation for refusing the Obviously Sick)
With no Hope of Help from Uber.
No sick leave. No job.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> NOW DRIVERS CAN BE DISEASED & HOMELESS WITH UBERS HELP.
> ( or threatened with deactivation for refusing the Obviously Sick)


That's real talk. Drivers are vulnerable.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

But but but your community needs you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

People are selfish... doesent suprise me in the slightest. What does suprise me is how the human race has managed to make it this far


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Still at greater risk being hit and killed by a drunk driver...................

Or catching the flu and that killing you.............

Or the 3 Filipino transvestites who I'm not sure were male or female in my car last night jumping and raping me............


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Still at greater risk being hit and killed by a drunk driver...................
> 
> Or catching the flu and that killing you.............
> 
> Or the 3 Filipino transvestites who I'm not sure were male or female in my car last night jumping and raping me............


And the winner for most dramatic post goes to.....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Still at greater risk being hit and killed by a drunk driver...................
> 
> Or catching the flu and that killing you.............
> 
> Or the 3 Filipino transvestites who I'm not sure were male or female in my car last night jumping and raping me............


In other words 3 Filipino transvestites jumped an poked you, caused you to get drunk, have a accident and tipped you with a dose of the flu. That was one hell of a party.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


You know how the chinese are, they have no regard for saftey! It's not like she had I'll wi


tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


Now the uber driver will pass it on to his pax in return they will pass it on to hundreds of people

All cause the ******ed Chinese cant take proper actions, saftey is the least thing worried about in China! I saw a Chinese mom feeding life baby frogs to her damn 2 year old smh


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


Wasn't Uber banned in London &#128521;


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> In other words 3 Filipino transvestites jumped an poked you, caused you to get drunk, have a accident and tipped you with a dose of the flu. That was one hell of a party.


They got the "Most Interesting Ride of the Night" badge...... to bad I don't post video of PAX in my car.........

Had 4 older woman earlier in the evening that felt like singing and got the "Most Entertaining Ride of the Night" badge.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> They got the "Most Interesting Ride of the Night" badge...... to bad I don't post video of PAX in my car.........
> 
> Had 4 older woman earlier in the evening that felt like singing and got the "Most Entertaining Ride of the Night" badge.


Are we going to be seeing you on porn hub shortly, hmmmmm.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> And the winner for most dramatic post goes to.....


Well, since I last posted Flu Deaths on UP in another thread like a week or so ago, the Flu Deaths in the US were at 10,000-20,000. That stat has now ticked up to 12,000-30,000. Increase of a base of 2,000 deaths in approx. 2 weeks. In the US. Where Corona is approx 1,000 total in the entire world to date of out break (if the Chinese are telling the truth).

Drama? Perhaps. But Flu most likely to get you right now than Corona.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

After all this news i need a corona...with a shot of tequila...lol


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Are we going to be seeing you on porn hub shortly, hmmmmm.


lol certainly not.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> lol certainly not.


You can tell me, I won't tell anyone &#128541;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if Uber has deactivated the driver, like they did in Mexico.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

observer said:


> I wonder if Uber has deactivated the driver, like they did in Mexico.


Nah, Uber put him in management.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

observer said:


> I wonder if Uber has deactivated the driver, like they did in Mexico.


Well that's the thing. If law makers are willing to force drivers to accept any animal onboard with no requirement of proof of service... by extension of pretzel logic they might construe it's best to get a Corona victim to a hospital ASAP, and that anyone who impedes that dictate.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Wasn't Uber banned in London &#128521;


Uber TAXI.

The thing about This case IS . . .
She called the Press. FIRST !

They didnt attempt to help her do the Right Thing !

( wonder if the Press called an Uber for her !?)


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

"Uber Taxi"?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> People are selfish... doesent suprise me in the slightest. What does suprise me is how the human race has managed to make it this far


How do you know she knew?

So, if I wake up feeling kinda sickish tomorrow, and I don't own a car, and I think I have the flu ... I shouldn't take public transportation?
How am I gonna get there?
I didn't know what KIND of flu I had - I just knew that I didn't feel good and wanted to see a doc.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


Hopefully she didn't throw coins in the engine of the plane that took her to London


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It's the flu...I take Sickies everyday
..only relevant question is did she tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know she knew?
> 
> So, if I wake up feeling kinda sickish tomorrow, and I don't own a car, and I think I have the flu ... I shouldn't take public transportation?
> How am I gonna get there?
> I didn't know what KIND of flu I had - I just knew that I didn't feel good and wanted to see a doc.


Ambulance.
With INFORMED MEDICS
TRAINED TO TAKE PROPER PRECAUTIONS.
AWARE TRAINED PROFESSIONALS.
WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE GETTING INTO & ARE PREPARED FOR IT !

NEW STUDY CLAIMS THE VIRUS CAN LIVE A WEEK ON SURFACES !

NOT GOOD !









Learn to Disinfect your Cars !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ambulance.
> With INFORMED MEDICS
> TRAINED TO TAKE PROPER PRECAUTIONS.
> AWARE TRAINED PROFESSIONALS.
> ...


Come on hunt ... if I catch a cold I gotta call an ambulance?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Come on hunt ... if I catch a cold I gotta call an ambulance?


CALL the Hospital.
Let them Know you are coming.
Especially with all of this going on.
Especially if you recently returned from an afflicted region of China.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> Wasn't Uber banned in London &#128521;


I just had a pax the other night. Telling he could still order an Uber from heathrow. It was stupid expensive to get the london though like 280 pounds. Thats just crazy expensive.

The Black car was 250.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I just had a pax the other night. Telling he could still order an Uber from heathrow. It was stupid expensive to get the london though like 280 pounds. Thats just crazy expensive.
> 
> The Black car was 250.


Black Car to the Hospital ?

( I bet the Damn Press paid for it !)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OG ant said:


> All cause the @@@@@@ed Chinese cant take proper actions, saftey is the least thing worried about in China! I saw a Chinese mom feeding life baby frogs to her damn 2 year old smh


That's outrageous!!

Imagine if Kermit sees that!

.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That's outrageous!!
> 
> Imagine if Kermit sees that!
> 
> .


Lmao!!!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*I'd let them infect me if they gave me a huge tip*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> Wasn't Uber banned in London &#128521;


IKR? If the ban were enforced right away, instead of this appeals BS, she would have infected a family member or a taxi driver or a busload of people instead of an innocent Uber driver.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hoping for a clean bill of health for the driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 416258


Let us Hope we Do Not See 600,000 !


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 416304
> 
> 
> Hoping for a clean bill of health for the driver.


The article says that if a driver does not have 'close and sustained contact', they don't run a risk for infection.

Since 'sustained contact' is > 15 mins. and 'close contact' in within 2 meters. If you accept long rides, you better have a really big car. Or better yet, one with its own quarantine quarters:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> The article says that if a driver does not have 'close and sustained contact', they don't run a risk for infection.
> 
> Since 'sustained contact' is > 15 mins. and 'close contact' in within 2 meters. If you accept long rides, you better have a really big car. Or better yet, one with its own quarantine quarters:
> View attachment 416401


Right?

Cold day, windows all rolled up, pax sneezing and coughing, touching doors and buttons and knobs and seatbelt...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> What a @@@@@!


If you have been to Mainland China, you wouldn't be surprised at all at this Behavior.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Right?
> 
> Cold day, windows all rolled up, pax sneezing and coughing, touching doors and buttons and knobs and seatbelt...


" The Horror "
" The Horror "!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " The Horror "
> " The Horror "!


The algorithm now has the ability to quarantine drivers for illnesses, look out!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OMG !!

I notice that Chinese virus has just spread to our forum !!!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OMG !!
> 
> I notice that Chinese virus has just spread to our forum !!!
> 
> View attachment 416804


I'm good - I've got McAfee AntiVirus installed on my computer. I'll just have to stay off UP when I'm on my phone.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds like they did deactivate the driver.

https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-coronavirus-london-patient-took-uber-hospital-2020-2


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OMG !!
> 
> I notice that Chinese virus has just spread to our forum !!!
> 
> View attachment 416804


List of Citys NEXT to be INFECTED !!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Sounds like they did deactivate the driver.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-coronavirus-london-patient-took-uber-hospital-2020-2


They just suspended him.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They just suspended him.


Are they going to require medical records to reinstate him? Meanwhile, how many drivers are actively driving around actually sick with the flu right this minute?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Are they going to require medical records to reinstate him? Meanwhile, how many drivers are actively driving around actually sick with the flu right this minute?


Those questions cannot be answered by _simply reading the posted article_. You would need to contact Uber to help you with your enquiries.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> List of Citys NEXT to be INFECTED !!!!


@Lexkan posted this in another thread in the Sydney forum.

The book was published in 1981.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

I was just saying 🙄🤔


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 416304
> 
> 
> Hoping for a clean bill of health for the driver.


So 14 minutes is ok. 15 isn't? Makes no sense.



The Gift of Fish said:


> They just suspended him.


In the UK I could call an ambulance but in the USA I can't afford one.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I'm good - I've got McAfee AntiVirus installed on my computer.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/95712...e-arrested-cache-firearms-dominican-republic/


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So 14 minutes is ok. 15 isn't? Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> In the UK I could call an ambulance but in the USA I can't afford one.


Apparently, acording to Uber 14 minutes isn't ok if it was in the press. They are a "technology company" so, you know - they're experts!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/95712...e-arrested-cache-firearms-dominican-republic/


The documentary on this guy is right out of a drama


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve_TX said:


> The article says that if a driver does not have 'close and sustained contact', they don't run a risk for infection.
> 
> Since 'sustained contact' is > 15 mins. and 'close contact' in within 2 meters. If you accept long rides, you better have a really big car. Or better yet, one with its own quarantine quarters:
> View attachment 416401


Nice! Does it come in a hybrid?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> @Lexkan posted this in another thread in the Sydney forum.
> 
> The book was published in 1981.
> 
> ...


O..m.G. ! " Wuhan 400 "!!!

For Real !?!?


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

20x20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lexkan said:


> 20x20


I just went look for that book in a relatives collection.
They have many Tom Clancey & Dean Koontz books.
Have not found it yet.
( unfortunantly, they did not group books by the author's)

Meanwhile
Didi Chuxing ( which Uber owns a cunk of) is seeking loans to offset major losses .

A lot of Chineese businesses are.
( thus eliminating venture capital resources for Other companies . . .)

DiDi Chuxing also Provided Free Rides to medical workers.( over 1,700 of which have now been diagnosed with the Virus themselves)

But UNLIKE UBER
DIDI CHUXING is providing income for Drivers Recovering from the Virus !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> @Lexkan posted this in another thread in the Sydney forum.
> 
> The book was published in 1981.
> 
> ...


Can we skip to the end of the world already!? Over 75,000+ people are infected with the virus. It's only a matter of time until any of us drives one of them. Research showed that the people who were isolated in that diamond cruise ship still contracted the virus and not only that, the people who were supposed to be quarantined broke the cicle and now could be spreading the virus in their home states out of pure ignorance and selfishness.

The virus is more harmful to men than women. There are rumors it started in a lab, although it remains unclear if they're based on this book or if it's an actual fact.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ambulance.
> With INFORMED MEDICS
> TRAINED TO TAKE PROPER PRECAUTIONS.
> AWARE TRAINED PROFESSIONALS.
> ...


Ambulance cost easily $1000 for a short run. How much an Uber costs? Thank cheap Uber when it's time in need.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Ambulance cost easily $1000 for a short run. How much an Uber costs? Thank cheap Uber when it's time in need.


I would SUE pax for exposing me to a Highly Contageous Potentially Deadly Disease.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

That driver definitely is not getting a tip. Rider has bigger issues to deal with. 🤦‍


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Ambulance cost easily $1000 for a short run. How much an Uber costs? Thank cheap Uber when it's time in need.


4 taxi drivers & 1 didi chuxing rideshare driver now confirmed infected !


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 4 taxi drivers & 1 didi chuxing rideshare driver now confirmed infected !


Worse, the first death in Taiwan was a COVID19 infected for -hire driver, regardless not an Uber branded. He was confirmed COVID19 positive 1 day before RIP. The non-Uber driver leaves at least another 4 family members and relatives positively infected and 60 hospital works in need of quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I would SUE pax for exposing me to a Highly Contageous Potentially Deadly Disease.


Do you wear mask or carry temperature gun to scan your rider(s)?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ok people,i get that this is a serious infection and yes we are exposed to the public. with that said its like anything be as careful as possible. if you are so worried stop driving. you arent sueing anyone so get over it already. so many legal scholars here lol


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

I promise to stop kissing my passengers goodbye. Well, maybe a peck on the cheek, ...but no more tongue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


Everyone needs to relax.
She tipped her driver cash and then again in app.

5 star pax if you ask me.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Happened weeks ago in Mexico. Drivers and people who were passengers after infected people took the uber, suspended from the app. 440 people, I think.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Do you wear mask or carry temperature gun to scan your rider(s)?


He pointed a Tazer at Me !


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Seatacdriver said:


> Happened weeks ago in Mexico. Drivers and people who were passengers after infected people took the uber, suspended from the app. 440 people, I think.


So, the suspended people have to take a ride from competitors? or quarantined in a camp built by Uber?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> So, the suspended people have to take a ride from competitors? or quarantined in a camp built by Uber?


Exactly!

Drivers drive for all companies, cuz the pay is so low. Can't drive for Uber? Guess I will be driving Lyft for the next 2 weeks.

Pax take Uber cuz it is the lowest price. Can't order a ride? Either take mass transit, order a Lyft, or have a friend order an Uber for me.

How does shutting off anyone help prevent the spread of anything? It's all just to capture headlines.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The security guards at all the ERs around here are all wearing masks all the time now.

take that info for what it is.. because I have no idea what it means.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 416304
> 
> 
> Hoping for a clean bill of health for the driver.


Then it would appear given the sheer number of rides under 15 minutes most drivers would be safe, unfortunately that leaves the most likely to actually make contact with an infected person for long enough to be infected are drivers doing most airport runs, and probably many more in CA you guys tend to do a lot of long distance runs.

Still might not be a bad idea to carry gloves in the car and masks for dealing with vomit. They make air sanitizer cans for killing bacteria and viruses specifically for cars.

I would say that's justification for demanding higher clean up fees now as well.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The security guards at all the ERs around here are all wearing masks all the time now.
> 
> take that info for what it is.. because I have no idea what it means.


Just left a local hospital and some of the clerical workers are wearing them, and while the hospital conveniently always made masks available to patients today I actually saw quite a few, especially older ones wearing them.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I would SUE pax for exposing me to a Highly Contageous Potentially Deadly Disease.


Paxoles expose you to too many bad things, including, but not limited to a Highly *Contagious*, Potentially Deadly Disease. I bet you're driving Black, else, make sure these paxholes are collectible after you win the judgement. What if your pax died ahead of you, the driver?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They claim it is coming to America.

I bet $1.00 the Olympics end up canceled in Japan !


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They claim it is coming to America.
> 
> I bet $1.00 the Olympics end up canceled in Japan !


Not sure what you mean "*They claim it is coming to America.*".
But crash on Wall St. for sure. Can Uber/Lyft avoid the crash?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/95712...e-arrested-cache-firearms-dominican-republic/


That's a crazy man!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They claim it is coming to America.
> 
> I bet $1.00 the Olympics end up canceled in Japan !


Well . . .
It Came to America !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Covid-19 has muted into over 30 different strains!!! Human extinction began.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpos...-different-strains-new-study-finds-625333/amp


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Covid-19 has muted into over 30 different strains!!! Human extinction began.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpos...-different-strains-new-study-finds-625333/amp


Covid becomes the Dominant Life Form on Planet Earth . . . December 2021.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Covid-19 has muted into over 30 different strains!!! Human extinction began.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpos...-different-strains-new-study-finds-625333/amp


Still just the flu, according to a bunch of experts on here.

.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Covid-19 has muted into over 30 different strains!!! Human extinction began.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpos...-different-strains-new-study-finds-625333/amp


Ok, I have to do it.. I just do. Report is a prelim/preprint. Just more $hit shoveling that this boy's teachers didn't grade yet. (I don't mean the poster, I mean the professor &#128514

*Preprints are preliminary reports of work that have not been certified by peer review. They should not be relied on to guide clinical practice or health-related behavior and should not be reported in news media as established information.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mutated into 30 strains
Totally ERASING ITS LAB CREATED FOOTPRINT . . .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Covid becomes the Dominant Life Form on Planet Earth . . . December 2021.


Viruses are not alive, even scarier.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> London Corona Virus victim takes Uber Taxi to Hospital.
> 
> Chineese woman ignores National Health Protocol.
> Takes Uber to Hospital in London. Unannounced. Walks up to help desk.
> ...


----------

